# Tough Choices - teach in Abu Dhabi or Qatar



## LianaErs (Jun 2, 2016)

Dear friends

I am from South Africa and I must make a tough Choices - to teach in Abu Dhabi (Khalifa City A) or Qatar (Doha)? Can someone please give me a opinion:fingerscrossed:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Abu Dhabi.

Without a doubt - there's little to do in Qatar other than to fly out of the country.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

It's not a tough choice at all - visit both and see what sort of lifestyle you are letting yourself in for. 

Qatar and AD are very different places to live


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The only way it's a tough choice is if the Qatar offer pays substantially more.

Work in AD, live in Dubai and fly to Doha 2-3 times a month for work, the only sane conclusion with all else being equal is: Abu Dhabi.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Moving this to the Abu Dhabi forum...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if the salary is the same, Abu Dhabi hands down.


----------

